# Yes,another "What do I get" thread



## MrKev83 (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi, sorry to raise another one of these, what to get threads but I need advice and opinion

Previously kept rats, hamsters, dogs, cats, rabbits, snakes, lizards and now I want a different kind of pet

I live in a studio flat so will be sleeping in same room as the pet, I want something I can handle

Any suggestions welcomed


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

what are you wanting from the pet?
is money an object?
how big an animal do you want?
what size of enclosure can you provide? 

best to find these answers out before suggesting anything :2thumb:


----------



## MrKev83 (Dec 21, 2009)

I want something that I can handle
I don't want to spend daft pennies but if I want it, I can always save up
I'd say something the size of a ferret would be biggest
I have enough space to put a 4 x 3 x 3 but knowing me, I'd have the pet out

I'm also considering a bird of some sort


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

okies hmmm what i can think of at the moment 

APH
GPR
some species of squirrel 

there are smaller stuff like APH an sugar gliders 

best thing would be to have alook through the section and see what takes your fancy see if the animal would suit you and if you can give housing and care requirements needed 

your gonna be looking at spending a fair bit if your wanting an exotic pet as most have a decent size price tag 

its difficult to actually say to someone you dont know hey this would suit you :lol2:


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

Why not a pair of ferrets, they are the size you are looking for, and lot will be in rescues needing homes. I have four ferrets, and the they fantastic pets : victory:


----------



## Emsylove (Mar 16, 2009)

mice are lovely to hold but get females the male smell a bit


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Ratatouille said:


> Why not a pair of ferrets, they are the size you are looking for, and lot will be in rescues needing homes. I have four ferrets, and the they fantastic pets : victory:


I agree, Ferrets's make great pets! They are potty trained practically from birth. Can be trained and will make you smile and giggle at their crazy ferret antics. Once you have a Ferret you are hooked for life 

Also they sleep for around 20 hours a day and in those 4 hours they tend to be awake they crave human attention!! 

To Ratatouille (off topic sorry) - I just did an assignment on Gambian Pouched Rats for Uni, and how they are used for bomb detection. I love them


----------



## Ratatouille (Sep 5, 2008)

LittlePixieAmy said:


> To Ratatouille (off topic sorry) - I just did an assignment on Gambian Pouched Rats for Uni, and how they are used for bomb detection. I love them


Great, Herorats will be so pleased, have you told them about it :2thumb:


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Ratatouille said:


> Great, Herorats will be so pleased, have you told them about it :2thumb:


No but, I might just email them and let them know what a great job they are doing :2thumb:


----------



## Baby_sloth_wrangler (Nov 26, 2010)

Ferrets are fantastic! :lol2: Also, one advantage they have over a lot of other animals is that they are less likely to be up at 1am banging about their cage and annoying you lol! Just something to consider if you're sleeping in the same room as your pet!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Baby_sloth_wrangler said:


> Just something to consider if you're sleeping in the same room as your pet!


Yeah, having shared my bedroom with APH's before now, I can tell you that the constant running on their wheels throughout the night will make sure you get NO SLEEP AT ALL! Ferrets are ace though, and you can take them out for walks to the park (so long as you don't mind getting stopped every two minutes!)

Chris


----------



## MrKev83 (Dec 21, 2009)

Cheers for responses guys.

I have often looked at ferrets but I live in a studio flat and would worry with being in such a small space about the smell

I have previously had pet rats and its the age old thing of keeping them clean

Are they any smellier than say a pet dog or cat?


----------



## LittlePixieAmy (Sep 29, 2010)

Honestly, yes Ferrets smell. Some people (my mum for instance) actually gags when she smells them (but she's a crazy lady ^_^). I don't mind the smell that much. But I keep them in their own shed in my garden... but there is definitely a smell issue.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

So long as you take the time to clean ferrets, they don't smell bad. However, on the occasions that they decide to stinkbomb, IT WREAKS!! only for about 5 mins though.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

What hours do you work?

You've mentioned several times the small space available but what time do you have for it?


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I love my ferrets, but in my bedroom? NO WAY!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Have to say, since being on a 100% raw diet, I really don't notice much smell from our ferrets (along with many other upsides to the diet!), and other people don't either, so it can't just be me getting used it. Ours just smell faintly like a mix between raw honey and sand. Unneutered ferrets (especially males!) or ferrets on a bad diet however, do tend to smell quite a lot, and have orange/greasy/coarse coats. Also, not bathing them funnily enough helps a great deal. The more you bathe them, the more they will smell. We tend to just let ours have a roll in a damp towel thrown in a pet carrier if they're messy, gets them clean enough without having to shampoo them. They do smell stronger than the 'average' cat or dog, but I'd MUCH rather have the smell of clean ferrets lingering around than the dog smell, but that's just me I guess, the dog smell makes me gag every time.


----------



## MrKev83 (Dec 21, 2009)

Whosthedaddy said:


> What hours do you work?
> 
> You've mentioned several times the small space available but what time do you have for it?


I am out upto 10 hours a day during the week


----------



## Baby_sloth_wrangler (Nov 26, 2010)

jerboa said:


> I love my ferrets, but in my bedroom? NO WAY!


Yes you do have a point. :whistling2: I wouldn't really want an APH in my bedroom either though, noisy at night and when they poo it pongs!


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

One of the "exotic" gerbil species. They are relatively cheap to buy and keep. There is no smell whatsoever. They are also crepuscular i.e. most active at dusk and in the evening but they do sleep throughout the wee small hours. I have regularly slept in a room with Shaw's Jirds and have never found them a problem. The only species to avoid because it is noisy at night is the duprasi. However, as most species are social, you will need to get 2.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Baby_sloth_wrangler said:


> Yes you do have a point. :whistling2: I wouldn't really want an APH in my bedroom either though, noisy at night and when they poo it pongs!


 
Hehe. Every animal/humans sh1t stinks!!!!:lol2:



Dave.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

sam gamgee said:


> Hehe. Every animal/humans sh1t stinks!!!!:lol2:


......mine's like roses :whistling2:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> ......mine's like roses :whistling2:


 


.....not going to ask for a whiff!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Dave


----------

